# Tomahawk from Dayhiker



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you do me a favor Dayhiker, by turning this boomerang template into a pdf like you did with my t-shot? (please make it symmetrical and as big as you can fit it on a4 paper) Thank you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

gaara4sand said:


> Can you do me a favor Dayhiker, by turning this boomerang template into a pdf like you did with my t-shot? (please make it symmetrical and as big as you can fit it on a4 paper) Thank you.
> View attachment 6852


Here ya go. Best I could do. Don't hurt yourself with that thing.









P.S. Dude, all you gotta do next time you want to draw a symmetric design is fold your piece of paper in half, use the crease as the center line of your pattern and just draw half. Keep it folded, then cut it out with a pair of scissors. Open it up and -- voilà ! -- you have a full pattern, fully symmetrical. Just like cutting out snowflake designs in school, remember?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool design!

I had a play around with it as well.

Also, may I suggest you get a hold of a graphics package named Inkscape. It's free and VERY good for doing designs like this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's ultra good Hrawk! I don't have the talent. Will try that software.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

your such a great help sometimes dayhiker


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

FURGLE said:


> your such a great help sometimes dayhiker


Thanks, man. I try to give as good as I get.


----------

